# Elder Scrolls: Oblivion



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been playing this one a bit (2, 3 hours) and so far I like it. While I was familiar with the Elder Scrolls games, this is the first time I play seriously (so far).
I love the liberty the games give you, specially this one, while a little scary (freedom, horrible freedom!) I think it's just plain fun to to hacking goblins around.
Has anyone actually finished this one out?

BTW There was announced a port for PSP: Elder Scrolls Travels: Oblivion, but I think it got canceled =(


----------



## fischju (Jun 12, 2008)

I've played 80 hours, beat the main quest and become leaders of all the factions, as well as beat Shivering Isles - have you updated to the newest version? Qarl's texture mod is great.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> I've played 80 hours, beat the main quest and become leaders of all the factions, as well as beat Shivering Isles - have you updated to the newest version? Qarl's texture mod is great.


I don't think I can, playing the PS3 version ATM.


----------



## fischju (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah, how does that look? I never heard much news about it or comparisons

I suggest you do the Mage Guild quest right away, becoming the Arch Mage gets you a lot of bonuses (the ability to enchant your own items and make your own spells)


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Ah, how does that look? I never heard much news about it or comparisons


Looks great, but I guess not as good as a really high end PC, much less with that mod you mention.


----------



## fischju (Jun 12, 2008)

Well the PC version came out much earlier, so they could have improved the graphics over the standard (non modded)


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2008)

I have no idea. Altought, I do find the game a tad slow at some points, I mean is not that I want all ACTION, ACTION, ACTION, but I don't know, feels tedious on some parts like talking to people.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Jun 12, 2008)

i love this game got really far in the pc version then had to quit due to my pc crashing. bought the 360 version because i got tired of pc gaming and i enjoyed it still need to beat it though because mostly when i got it im just screwing around and randomly exploring. definetly a game in my top 10


----------



## fischju (Jun 12, 2008)

As soon as I was arch mage, I made a spell that made people have 100% disposition towards me for 3 seconds on touch, so I could just use it and get what I wanted fast


----------



## Narin (Jun 12, 2008)

For some reason, I liked Morrowind better over this one. Oblivion may have better graphics, but I feel that Morrowind had a better story and feel to it.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Jun 12, 2008)

morrowind was good but i could never get into it really because of the combat but im probaly going to give it another chance soon


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 12, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Ah, how does that look? I never heard much news about it or comparisons
> 
> I suggest you do the Mage Guild quest right away, becoming the Arch Mage gets you a lot of bonuses (the ability to enchant your own items and make your own spells)


theives guild and then dark brother hood should be done first 
the gray cowl will prevent you from getting in trouble with the guards from dark brother hood missions and also will protect you because some missions you have to kill mages and you will be kicked out of the mages guild if you do it


----------



## fischju (Jun 12, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did mage guild first and didn't get kicked out for Dark Brotherhood, you can make your own spell that will make you invisible if you are the Arch Mage. You could also enchant your armour with chameleon. (I added 10% shield to all of my armour, the max is 80%)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

I have beat every bit of the game.
Hey V-Voltz there is a way to duplicate items in that game by hundreds.
When I was last playing it in March it would work.Do'nt know if any update got rid of it.
Wanna know how.


Edit:Wait....I don't know if it works with the PS3 version since I have a 360

Edit:If you do the DarkBrotherhood and the guys gives you a knife.Store it because at the last of the DarkBrotherhood missions the power of that knife is amazingly powerful.

Also to get into the DarkBrotherHood kill someone innocent and sleep.


----------



## Prime (Jun 12, 2008)

I had this for the 360, i didn't really like it and after watching Yahtzee's review i sold it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> I had this for the 360, i didn't really like it and after watching Yahtzee's review i sold it.


It's a really good game.Other reviews gave it a 8,9 don't trust random sites.lol


----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a 80+ hours game on the 360 and almost two games as long on my PC! 
One of my favourite games ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved the 360 version so much because it's certainly the most beautiful.
Py PC has kinda low specs... and I don't like gaming on PC... but I still did play the PC version because of all the mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just toying with the thousands of available mods was wonderful. I love the high-customization mods such as musics replacement, new races, new weapons, etc. You can make a whole new game!


----------



## T-hug (Jun 12, 2008)

Finished on 360 with over 400 save files (took me nearly an hour to delete them all) and 180hrs+ game time.  Finished all main story quests, factions, side quests and expansions.  Got 1230/1250 achievements (damn you 20 points from Shivering Isles!!! Think it's glitched!).

I found the easiest way is to save just before character creation at the start, and make a guy specific for each faction.. Easy!

If you need any help or get stuck PM me I know the game inside out.  Some crazy mods for PC version but also on 360 version theres been a lot of progress.
Fancy an undead army? Check.  Want a clone of yourself? Check:
Oblivion Tips & Tricks


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

I got kicked out of all guilds for cloning myself and killing it.


----------



## Prime (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kazumi213 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oblivion is an awesome RPG. Highly recommended. It's among my personal "best playing experience" games, which include Elvira II, Lands of Lore, Anachronox and Serious Sam FE and SE.

Can't wait for Bethesda to finish Fallout 3, could be epic.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 16, 2008)

250 hours worth of gameplay for me, level 50 character, almost max stats on all attributes e.t.c i have the game of the year version so i've finished that too.

i can't wait for fallout 3.


----------



## test84 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm gonna get this game tomorrw for 360.

I always played RPG games as barbarians or warriors but I want a change and I'm asking you guys to help and comment on different races possible in the game and their pros and cons, like Orcs, elves, etc.

I played PC version for 20minutes and I remember selecting of being under a specific moon birth or something, that was scary since it gave too many choices.

people talk about being a mage, thief and they all seem to have advantages over each other, which one should I choose?

I know I could read a FAQ but I didnt want it to spoil anything story-wise.

and on final note, any general tips for a first time Oblivion player to not to miss anything?

ٍِEDIT:
80+ seems to be the minimum time required for this game which is ALOT, I'm kinda waiting to play this game for like 3 weeks and I can get it tomorrow but putting like 200+ hrs (since i have shivering Isles and Knights of the nine installed, yes, its a looong story ...) and I'm not a person to give up things such as shivering Isles, 80hours? I can finish "making" about 3 games with that time, what do you think about getting a Tomb Raider (Anniversary or Legend) and play it like casual gamers?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 16, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Eternal Myst is correct, Yahtzee knows absolutely zero about games and is just an evil hatemonger who should be banned from having an opinion on the internet. In fact i doubt he has even ever played a game all the way through, however i will give him credit his DS-XTreme review was 100% spot on giving it a 9/10 score and everything.

And Im getting sick of telling you all, I DO NOT MASTERBATE ok? Christ!


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 17, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, that was so funny. That guy is so hilarious.
I stopped playing this b/c I'm focusing on MGS3 (to play MGS4) now. =(


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 17, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get this game tomorrw for 360.
> 
> I always played RPG games as barbarians or warriors but I want a change and I'm asking you guys to help and comment on different races possible in the game and their pros and cons, like Orcs, elves, etc.
> 
> ...


also have it on 360 GOTY edition

different birth signs give you different powers and well as different stats

like im a warrior, knight, you get the point
now frankly if this game had mutliplayer, if I could get close enough to a mage I would basically destroy him, cause my heavy amour and attack are very high compared to his magic attacks

you can choose your own, there all different, even one birth sign allows your to turn completely invisible once a day (sometimes I would love to have that power...)

races also, like wood elfs are better at magic then other, all your stats change depending on what race you choose. 

im not gonna tell you which to get because its the persons own personal prefence 


only thing I will say is dont kill people for no reason, dont kill guards (killing guards is like killing a cop here, a HUGE FINE and jail time) just run away, grab a horse and stuff, ect...
dont get caught locking picking (the lock picking is very anoying at first but once you get the hang of it, its easy)
when your crouch, a little circle will appear, dim means people cant see you and dont know your there
when its lit or bright, dont even think about stealing or doing anything illegal because they will just call the guards

I completed knights of the nine is about 3 days, you get powerful amour from it and weapons


----------



## test84 (Jun 17, 2008)

thnx joe!
what do you think about this part:
"80+ seems to be the minimum time required for this game which is ALOT, I'm kinda waiting to play this game for like 3 weeks and I can get it tomorrow but putting like 200+ hrs (since i have shivering Isles and Knights of the nine installed, yes, its a looong story ...) and I'm not a person to give up things such as shivering Isles, 80hours? I can finish "making" about 3 games with that time, what do you think about getting a Tomb Raider (Anniversary or Legend) and play it like casual gamers?"
?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 17, 2008)

lol anyone seen this: 





Basically a total rip off of ES4 but it's a legit game x_X
More screen comparisons at http://www.gameplasma.com/limbo_of_the_lost_or_oblivion/


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 17, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> thnx joe!
> what do you think about this part:
> "80+ seems to be the minimum time required for this game which is ALOT, I'm kinda waiting to play this game for like 3 weeks and I can get it tomorrow but putting like 200+ hrs (since i have shivering Isles and Knights of the nine installed, yes, its a looong story ...) and I'm not a person to give up things such as shivering Isles, 80hours? I can finish "making" about 3 games with that time, what do you think about getting a Tomb Raider (Anniversary or Legend) and play it like casual gamers?"
> ?


I have no idea, I didnt start shivering isles yet
im still on the main quest, keep getting sidetracked, 186hrs so far... and theres still so much more to go...
thats the great thing, it seems it never ends and that why it got game of the year  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tomb Raider Anniversary I liked, got it for PS2
it was a nice remake, gfx were good compared to original
combat also was remastered, gunplay too, they also have this matrix thing
if an enemy charges at you like a bear or something, wait and jump at the last second,
everything will go into slow motion, aim your gun at it head and you will get a one shit kill


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm also currently playing Oblivion on my X360...
It's the Game of the Year edition which includes the two expansion packs, and so far I've played around 20 hours I think and haven't progressed in the main game at all, and instead beat Shivering Isles first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (at least I think I beat it - I have the staff of Sheogorath and all that, but that servant told me there's still plenty to do - there are no more non-sidequests to do, though...)
I thought I was just going to do a little side-quest when I started travelling to the Shivering Isles (first time playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so I've ridden all the way to the Shivering Isles entrance, entered it, started doing more and more quests and stuff, and only realized that I'm actually playing the add-on when a friend of mine told me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm loving the game so far, but it SUCKS that you can't set the language of the german version to english, because the voice acting is _horrible_ and it's full of translation errors (for example, when all of a sudden the language switches from german to english, and then back to german in the next line of dialogue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
It's like the voice actors could only guess the context of their spoken dialogue...
...And I've just played the Shivering Isles add-on, which is said to have a better translation/voice acting than the main game...god help me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's also kinda weird that the exact same type of enemies get stronger as you're getting stronger yourself...enemies I only had to hit once at the very beginning of the game now can take several hits of my strongest weapons...that's not fair


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 18, 2008)

the game levels up as your do, its not your usual run of the mill RPG


----------



## Jarjaxle (Jun 18, 2008)

the npcs dont level up though right? because i think later in the game they die by being tapped pretty much.


----------



## fischju (Jun 18, 2008)

That is what he meant, the NPCs do level up as you progress


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 18, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> only thing I will say is dont kill people for no reason, dont kill guards (killing guards is like killing a cop here, a HUGE FINE and jail time) just run away, grab a horse and stuff, ect...
> dont get caught locking picking (the lock picking is very anoying at first but once you get the hang of it, its easy)
> when your crouch, a little circle will appear, dim means people cant see you and dont know your there
> when its lit or bright, dont even think about stealing or doing anything illegal because they will just call the guards
> ...



you can always counteract that strongness from enemies by turning the difficulty down a bit on hard parts, try not to level up as quick as you want your skills to upgrade first anyway, if you level up fast it will take much longer to upgrade your skills.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2008)

I using most of the deadra armor now, and ebony boots that give you 150pt feather
the ebony and knights of nine armor are pretty much even in terms of protection

also if you have a high infamy (mine used to be 63, now its 0)
you can just go on a pilgrimage to all the shrines of the nine and all infamy points will be removed
its included in knights of the nine, its the only way you can start the quest (you can start it by overhearing about from people or go to anvil [im pretty sure thats the town] and go near the church)


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah you can do that but to go to each temple is long and tedious and they are not marked on the map properly (unless u have a guide) you can boost your feather and other enhancements with a permanent enchantment glitch so you can have any stats u want with any armour....


----------



## test84 (Jun 19, 2008)

I got some questions regarding Morrowind, since they are so similar,

1-Whats that figure on the boxshot of Oblivion? I saw it on one of guard's armor in Morrowind!
link

2-IS it possible to pick pocket people? like in fallout 2, I used to do it all the time.
if yes, what skill should my character have.

3-I killed some civilians and took their inventory but it didnt increase my bounty level or something, was that cool? does that affect my game sometime?

4-does people's normal chit-chat, like not Storyline parts, have voice-acting on Oblivion?

thnx.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 19, 2008)

1. Err, it's the gate to Oblivion? I think...


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> I got some questions regarding Morrowind, since they are so similar,
> 
> 1-Whats that figure on the boxshot of Oblivion? I saw it on one of guard's armor in Morrowind!
> link
> ...


2) yes you can pick pocket, money to weapons ect...

3) because no one saw you kill them, but you still shouldnt do it because that person may have been part of a side quest, and now you cant do the mission

4) yes they will chit-chat among them selves, this is sometimes a way to pick up info on side missions by overhearing conversations
everything in the game in voice acted


----------



## cubin' (Jun 19, 2008)

Had lots of fun with this game but I think the epic size turned some people off.

IF you liked this checkout fallout 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uses the same engine. different type of game but should be v. good.


----------



## test84 (Jun 19, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> test84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thnx, but

1-
1-Whats that figure on the boxshot of Oblivion? I saw it on one of guard's armor in Morrowind!
link (no one knows?)

2-how to pick pocket, what skills/race/born month should i have? 

4-I wasn't clear, What I was asking is that does every conversation you do in Oblivion, have voice over acts or not, the conversations that you can have with people like asking questions, since my monitor is so poor, I cant read them if they are just text-based.


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. If I'm not mistaken that is an Oblivion Gate.
2.When I create a thief/assassin I usually choose Khajit - The Thief (birthsign) - Sneak, Security and Light Armor with 4 skills remaining.
4.Everything has voiceacting, except for most of the unofficial stuff.


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> test84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really want to do a quest, but you killed npc's needed for that quest you could always revive them using The Elder Scrolls Construction Set.

Edit: Accidentally double-posted.


----------



## test84 (Jun 19, 2008)

thnx people,
1-So *every* conversation doing with an npc like asking about rumors and stuff, is voice acted?! 
2- how do you pick pocket when your character has that feature?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> thnx people,
> 1-So *every* conversation doing with an npc like asking about rumors and stuff, is voice acted?!
> 2- how do you pick pocket when your character has that feature?
> 1) yes, everybody in the game, as far i as I have played
> ...



this is the 360 ver were talking about
no construction set or type of hax of any kind
besides a glitch here and there...


----------



## test84 (Jun 20, 2008)

that crouching doesnt work in Morrowind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




when I crouch, nothing happens


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2008)

idk about that

I have the Morrowind GOTY for Xbox, but I only played the first part


----------



## test84 (Jun 20, 2008)

Is the inventory of other people made at random? 
I killed a guy and he had 1000 gold (yeah, they have two other words for gold and they dont use the word gold, god knows why) but then I loaded my save again and tried pick pocketing him, guess what, he had nothing on him.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2008)

its mainly based on your LUCK stat
the higher it is the better items and more gold you will find on dead NPC's


----------



## Trolly (Jun 21, 2008)

Aha, this is a really fun game. I've only played about 20 hours though, so maybe I'll get back to it at some point.

Also, Prime, you trust ZeroPunctuation's reviews? He may be entertaining, and some of his reviews are accurate, but I find most of his reviews are just his point of view. He disagrees with a lot of games which are quite clearly great, such as Oblivion and Mass Effect. His review on FEAR was pretty damn accurate though, I have to say. I'd never base a game purchase on one of his reviews, but I watch them 'cause they're damn funny.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 21, 2008)

he also flamed GTAIV because it wasnt based in London ...


----------



## Private|Par (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, the graphics were improved on the PS3 from the DS, but due to longer dev time, and not the actual Blu-Ray disks. Moving on, I love this game... Only wish my PC was up to scratch to play it. I own it, but can't play it a lot.


----------



## cubin' (Jun 21, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Also, Prime, you trust ZeroPunctuation's reviews? He may be entertaining, and some of his reviews are accurate, but I find most of his reviews are just his point of view. He disagrees with a lot of games which are quite clearly great, such as Oblivion and Mass Effect. His review on FEAR was pretty damn accurate though, I have to say. I'd never base a game purchase on one of his reviews, but I watch them 'cause they're damn funny.



Yeah I agree. ZeroPunctuation is awesome but his reviews aren't meant to be taken too seriously. He always makes some good points though, and always makes the funniez.


----------



## Prime (Jun 21, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Also, Prime, you trust *ZeroPunctuation's* reviews? He may be entertaining, and some of his reviews are accurate, but I find most of his reviews are just his point of view. He disagrees with a lot of games which are quite clearly great, such as Oblivion and Mass Effect. His review on FEAR was pretty damn accurate though, I have to say. I'd never base a game purchase on one of his reviews, but I watch them 'cause they're damn funny.



Bold part = wut?

I trust Yahtzee's reviews *if *my thoughts are near the same as his.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 23, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Also, Prime, you trust ZeroPunctuation's reviews? He may be entertaining, and some of his reviews are accurate, but I find most of his reviews are just his point of view.


Yahtzee's reviews aren't even entertaining anymore...
It's basically the same as with Happy Tree Friends, it was funny the first two or three time you watched it, and then it's the same shit over and over again...
Still, every single one of his reviews get dugg and posted on any gaming blog imaginable - is his opinion really that important?

Come on, fuck his reviews...the only value they ever had were the entertainment value, and that's been lost since the Bioshock review at the latest


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 23, 2008)

can you apply the shivering isles patch to a normal oblivion setup? or is SI something I have to buy?


----------



## fischju (Jun 23, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> can you apply the shivering isles patch to a normal oblivion setup? or is SI something I have to buy?



I wouldn't say you have to buy it, but it is an expansion that they want to charge you money for


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 23, 2008)

lol, im not a pirate ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 23, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> can you apply the shivering isles patch to a normal oblivion setup? or is SI something I have to buy?


its costs about $30
nights of the nine is $10
buying the GOTY editing you save $10 and get backups of the expansion packs on a DVD
(you could probably share them with friends but not sure if it works...)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 25, 2008)

I reinstalled oblivion because I destroyed it with addons and now it wont boot! help me!

nvm, fixed it. did reinstall but stratigically (sp) installed my mods ins a stratigic order.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 26, 2008)

is exnem's body replacement for males too?


----------



## neveras (Jun 26, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Is the inventory of other people made at random?
> I killed a guy and he had 1000 gold (yeah, they have two other words for gold and they dont use the word gold, god knows why) but then I loaded my save again and tried pick pocketing him, guess what, he had nothing on him.



If I remember correctly, that specific NPC is glitched. 
Before it was patched you could essentially steal the 1K over and over and make yourself rich.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 26, 2008)

there is a part where you can get inf gold
when going to kvatch to defend it, there will be a merchant in the camp
and there was some kind of glitch where you could sell things to him but it would never be taken from your inventory or something along those lines
I think it was patched with an update, never tried it


----------



## fischju (Jun 26, 2008)

If you are using the PC version, you can just open the console and do just about anything - god mode, turn off clipping so you can fly, duplicate any item, give yourself any item or amount of gold..


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jun 27, 2008)

I played this a lot before getting a social life here last year.  It's good, and I was 50 hours in when I just stopped being interested and stopped playing.

Morrowind is older, and a little clunkier, but I feel like it has more heart and the world is a lot more interesting.  I am installing Parallels or VMWare and Windows 2000 just so I can play Morrowind without booting into Windows.


----------

